# hp anpassen



## DerNachbar (13. März 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich haben und eine hp erstellt jetzt suchen wir jemand der die und anpassen kann?!


----------



## Happy Chicken (13. März 2011)

In wie fern denn ???

Paar allgemeine Daten wären auch ganz toll, z.B.:

Ist die Seite schon online zu betrachten ?
Arbeitet Ihr mit einem CMS ?
...


----------



## DerNachbar (13. März 2011)

Also ist ein Design mit ps gemacht wollten es an Webspell anpassen aber bekommen es nicht hin leider ist eine clan hp


----------



## Happy Chicken (13. März 2011)

Da kann ich dir leider nicht behilflich sein, hab leider noch nie mit Webspell gearbeitet.
Bzw. hab nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse um das Auf Webspell zu portieren.

Aber trotzdem noch viel Glück bei deiner Suche


----------



## DerNachbar (13. März 2011)

Kann mir da jemand helfen
Muss ja nicht mit Webspdjj sein kann mit allen anderen auch gemacht werden ich habe es nur mit dem versucht


----------



## milesdavis (14. März 2011)

DerNachbar schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand helfen
> Muss ja nicht mit Webspdjj sein kann mit allen anderen auch gemacht werden ich habe es nur mit dem versucht


 
Gib ma den Link durch!


----------



## DerNachbar (14. März 2011)

Static-Gaming.de


----------



## Udem (19. März 2011)

Da stimmt wohl was nicht so ganz auf der Seite "You don't have permission to access / on this server."


----------



## shengli (20. März 2011)

Der Te hat wohl das Seitenlayout von dem vorhandenem Space genommen. Vor einigen Tagen funktionierte der Link noch  War halt lediglich ein Layout, welches gecliced und gecodet werden müsste.


----------



## DerNachbar (20. März 2011)

Ja so hat das geheißen danke kann mir das einer machen von euch


----------



## shengli (20. März 2011)

Nunja um ehrlich zu sein, arbeite ich gerade an einem eigenem Projekt, da ich mich in dem Bereich selbstständig machen möchte. Webdesign ist sehr zeitintensiv und erfordert viel Erfahrung und Geduld. Das slicen ist an sich ist kein Thema ! Die Anpassung an ein CMS , welches man selbst nicht erstellt hat, wäre aus meiner Sicht schon etwas aufwändiger. Das klingt zwar alles immer so easy für eine Laie, ist es aber nicht wirklich. Da ist es mit ein bissle HTML nicht getan  Man möge das jetzt bitte nicht falsch auffassen, aber aus reiner Nächstenliebe wird das unentgetlich wohl kaum wer machen bzw. umsetzen. Da dies aber mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen die Forenregeln verstößt, möchte ich diese Thematik lieber nicht weiter ausbauen... 
Wünsche trotzdem viel Glück ! Kleiner Tipp ! Es gibt viele Webdesign Foren, in denen man zb. für Werbezwecke oder aber benötigte Referentzen günstig an gewisse Leute rantreten könnte...
Oder spezieller in entsprechenden CMS Foren aktiv suchen!

MfG shengli


----------



## mauorrizze (22. März 2011)

... oder ein clan-hp-typisches CMS suchen für das es schöne fertige layouts gibt, bei dem ihr nur ein zwei Bilder anpassen braucht um ein akzeptables Ergebnis zu haben. Ich weiß auch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das vollständige Layout erstellen für ein CMS, ob bekannt oder nicht, ziemlich umfangreich sein kann. Mit 5-20 Stunden und mehr würde ich da schon rechnen, und da werdet ihr es schwer haben jemanden zu finden, der das umsonst macht.
Wäre natürlich schade um eure investierte Zeit in das Design, aber der umgekehrte Weg, ein vorhandenes Layout anzupassen, ist viel einfacher.

Wie ihr euch auch entscheidet, viel Erfolg!


----------



## DerNachbar (24. März 2011)

Ja aber so Schrott hat hält auch jeder


----------

